# [SOLVED] Hard drive mounting problem at startup

## mikelarry

Hello all,

I have a Gentoo server that I can't get into (do not have the credentials), but only need to change the IP address. I booted the server up with the GParted live CD to simply mount the file system (not change the file system) and to edit the following files:

/etc/conf.d/hostname

/etc/conf.d/net

/etc/hosts

/etc/resolv.conf

Which seemed to be the trick; however, after the reboot the kernel stalls trying to mount the file system:

... last few lines from the console before it stalls ...

md127: detected capacity change from 0 to 279511040

md: ... autorun DONE.

Waiting for root device /dev/md2...

async/4used greatest stack depth: 4744 bytes left

I'm guessing it has something to do with raid md mappings?

Thanks for any help in advance!Last edited by mikelarry on Thu Jul 24, 2014 2:47 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

mikelarry,

Your raid devices have been renamed.

The easiest way out is to live with the new names and edit /etc/fstab and your boot loader to suit.

----------

## mikelarry

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> mikelarry,
> 
> Your raid devices have been renamed.
> 
> The easiest way out is to live with the new names and edit /etc/fstab and your boot loader to suit.

 

Thanks for getting back!

So from what you are saying the actual md names of the drives changed after using the Live CD and the /etc/fstab and bootloader now need to be updated with the new names -correct?

How can I find the new names (guessing somehow using mdadm command?)

Thanks again!

----------

## NeddySeagoon

mikelarry,

Boot the CD, make sure you have some /dev/md* nades then mount each one in turn to see what it is.

Look in /proc/mdstat too to make sure its as simple as renaming.

Sometimes, your raids get split into parts.

The rename hint is here

```
md127: detected capacity change from 0 to 279511040

md: ... autorun DONE.

Waiting for root device /dev/md2... 
```

So you have a md127 and root was md2 but its not now or it wouldn't be waiting for it.

----------

## mikelarry

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> mikelarry,
> 
> Boot the CD, make sure you have some /dev/md* nades then mount each one in turn to see what it is.
> 
> Look in /proc/mdstat too to make sure its as simple as renaming.
> ...

 

Will give this a try in a bit...I did remount the same file system and catted out the following from dmesg log, not sure if this further clarifies things

[    3.993938] md: Waiting for all devices to be available before autodetect

[    3.994209] md: If you don't use raid, use raid=noautodetect

[    3.994687] md: Autodetecting RAID arrays.

[    4.068020] md: Scanned 8 and added 8 devices.

[    4.068294] md: autorun ...

[    4.068555] md: considering sdb4 ...

[    4.068826] md:  adding sdb4 ...

[    4.069095] md: sdb3 has different UUID to sdb4

[    4.069369] md: sdb2 has different UUID to sdb4

[    4.069636] md: sdb1 has different UUID to sdb4

[    4.069904] md:  adding sda4 ...

[    4.070200] md: sda3 has different UUID to sdb4

[    4.070489] md: sda2 has different UUID to sdb4

[    4.070754] md: sda1 has different UUID to sdb4

[    4.071219] md: created md3

[    4.071483] md: bind<sda4>

[    4.071755] md: bind<sdb4>

[    4.072019] md: running: <sdb4><sda4>

[    4.072675] raid1: raid set md3 active with 2 out of 2 mirrors

[    4.072956] md3: detected capacity change from 0 to 1148487925760

[    4.073302] md: considering sdb3 ...

[    4.073575] md:  adding sdb3 ...

[    4.073841] md: sdb2 has different UUID to sdb3

[    4.074106] md: sdb1 has different UUID to sdb3

[    4.074371] md:  adding sda3 ...

[    4.074632] md: sda2 has different UUID to sdb3

[    4.074899] md: sda1 has different UUID to sdb3

[    4.075347] md: created md2

[    4.075612] md: bind<sda3>

[    4.075884] md: bind<sdb3>

[    4.076156] md: running: <sdb3><sda3>

[    4.076810] raid1: raid set md2 active with 2 out of 2 mirrors

[    4.077095] md2: detected capacity change from 0 to 19999948800

[    4.077445] md: considering sdb2 ...

[    4.077710] md:  adding sdb2 ...

[    4.077981] md: sdb1 has different UUID to sdb2

[    4.078251] md:  adding sda2 ...

[    4.078513] md: sda1 has different UUID to sdb2

[    4.078966] md: created md1

[    4.079237] md: bind<sda2>

[    4.079509] md: bind<sdb2>

[    4.079778] md: running: <sdb2><sda2>

[    4.080425] raid1: raid set md1 active with 2 out of 2 mirrors

[    4.080706] md1: detected capacity change from 0 to 7970226176

[    4.081040] md: considering sdb1 ...

[    4.081305] md:  adding sdb1 ...

[    4.081568] md:  adding sda1 ...

[    4.081829] md: created md0

[    4.082089] md: bind<sda1>

[    4.082354] md: bind<sdb1>

[    4.082614] md: running: <sdb1><sda1>

[    4.083231] raid1: raid set md0 active with 2 out of 2 mirrors

[    4.083507] md0: detected capacity change from 0 to 279511040

[    4.083832] md: ... autorun DONE.

[    4.084134]  md2: unknown partition table

[    4.111444] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

[    4.111518] EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with writeback data mode.

[    4.111531] VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly on device 9:2.

[    4.112286] Freeing unused kernel memory: 600k freed

[    4.112604] Write protecting the kernel read-only data: 11044k

[    4.361106] hub 2-1.5:1.0: state 7 ports 4 chg 0000 evt 0002

[    4.361376] hub 2-1.5:1.0: port 1, status 0100, change 0001, 12 Mb/s

[    4.361380] usb 2-1.5.1: USB disconnect, address 6

[    4.361656] usb 2-1.5.1: unregistering device

[    4.361657] usb 2-1.5.1: usb_disable_device nuking all URBs

[    4.361659] usb 2-1.5.1: unregistering interface 2-1.5.1:1.0

[    4.489817] stty used greatest stack depth: 4280 bytes left

[    4.497834] hub 2-1.5:1.0: debounce: port 1: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x100

[    4.945083] udev: starting version 151

[    4.981579] hub 1-1:1.0: hub_suspend

[    4.981585] usb 1-1: unlink qh256-0001/ffff88023d64bf80 start 1 [1/0 us]

[    4.981682] usb 1-1: usb auto-suspend

[    5.008092] iTCO_vendor_support: vendor-support=0

[    5.011581] i801_smbus 0000:00:1f.3: PCI INT C -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

[    5.011584] ACPI: I/O resource 0000:00:1f.3 [0x3000-0x301f] conflicts with ACPI region SMBI [0x3000-0x300f]

[    5.011586] ACPI: If an ACPI driver is available for this device, you should use it instead of the native driver

[    5.015774] iTCO_wdt: Intel TCO WatchDog Timer Driver v1.05

[    5.015829] iTCO_wdt: Found a Cougar Point TCO device (Version=2, TCOBASE=0x0460)

[    5.015873] iTCO_wdt: initialized. heartbeat=30 sec (nowayout=0)

[    5.019810] Fusion MPT base driver 3.04.12

[    5.019812] Copyright (c) 1999-2008 LSI Corporation

[    5.021177]  md0:

[    5.021232]  md3:

[    5.021249]  md1: unknown partition table

[    5.071997] Fusion MPT SPI Host driver 3.04.12

[    5.072019] mptspi 0000:02:08.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[    5.072164] mptbase: ioc0: Initiating bringup

[    5.079715]  unknown partition table

[    5.084878]  unknown partition table

[    5.561470] ioc0: LSI53C1020A A1: Capabilities={Initiator,Target}

[    6.057812] scsi7 : ioc0: LSI53C1020A A1, FwRev=01032700h, Ports=1, MaxQ=255, IRQ=16

[    6.897118] EXT3 FS on md2, internal journal

[    6.981152] hub 2-1.5:1.0: hub_suspend

[    6.981161] usb 2-1.5: unlink qh256-0001/ffff88023d64b880 start 3 [1/0 us]

[    6.981647] usb 2-1.5: usb auto-suspend

[    6.982861] SCSI Media Changer driver v0.25 

[    6.993369] st: Version 20081215, fixed bufsize 32768, s/g segs 256

[    7.015885] coretemp: Unknown CPU model 2a

[    7.015887] coretemp: Unknown CPU model 2a

[    7.015888] coretemp: Unknown CPU model 2a

[    7.015889] coretemp: Unknown CPU model 2a

[    7.249611] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

[    7.249642] EXT3-fs warning: checktime reached, running e2fsck is recommended

[    7.268592] EXT3 FS on md3, internal journal

[    7.268596] EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with writeback data mode.

[    7.351360] Adding 7783416k swap on /dev/md1.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:7783416k 

[    7.976931] hub 1-0:1.0: hub_suspend

[    7.976939] usb usb1: bus auto-suspend

[    7.976942] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: suspend root hub

root@debian:/#

----------

## NeddySeagoon

mikelarry,

That all looks OK.

----------

## mikelarry

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> mikelarry,
> 
> That all looks OK.

 

More output from the LiveCD...

# cat /proc/mdstat 

Personalities : [raid1] 

md124 : active raid1 sda3[0] sdb3[1]

      19531200 blocks [2/2] [UU]

md125 : active raid1 sda2[0] sdb2[1]

      7783424 blocks [2/2] [UU]

md126 : active raid1 sda4[0] sdb4[1]

      1121570240 blocks [2/2] [UU]

md127 : active raid1 sda1[0] sdb1[1]

      272960 blocks [2/2] [UU]

unused devices: <none>

# cat /mnt/etc/fstab 

/dev/md2     /            ext3       noatime              0 1

/dev/md1     none         swap       sw                   0 0

/dev/md0     /boot        ext2       noauto,noatime       1 2

/dev/md3     /vault       ext3       noatime              0 0

/dev/cdrom   /mnt/cdrom   auto       noauto,ro            0 0

shm          /dev/shm     tmpfs      nodev,nosuid,noexec  0 0

Reference for md mappings

# mount

/dev/md127 on /mnt type ext3 (rw,relatime,data=ordered) = /

/dev/md124 = Swap 

/dev/md126 on /mnt type ext3 (rw,relatime,data=ordered) = /vault

/dev/md125 on /mnt type ext2 (rw,relatime) = /boot

# cat /mnt/grub/grub.conf 

timeout 0

default 0

title mirapoint-R210_1TB-lnx64-7

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel root=/dev/md2  rootwaitLast edited by mikelarry on Thu Jul 24, 2014 2:44 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## mikelarry

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> mikelarry,
> 
> That all looks OK.

 

So if I update the /mnt/etc/fstab and the /boot/grub/grub.conf & menu.lst entries with the highlighted mappings (see previous post) that should work?Last edited by mikelarry on Thu Jul 24, 2014 2:45 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

mikelarry,

Sounds like a plan.  I did not check four mappings.

----------

## mikelarry

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> mikelarry,
> 
> Sounds like a plan.  I did not check four mappings.

 

Your a hero! Your advise worked like a charm -will never forget it!!

Edited fstab to:

# cat /mnt/etc/fstab 

/dev/md127 / ext3 noatime 0 1 

/dev/md124 none swap sw 0 0 

/dev/md126 /boot ext2 noauto,noatime 1 2 

/dev/md125 /vault ext3 noatime 0 0 

/dev/cdrom /mnt/cdrom auto noauto,ro 0 0 

shm /dev/shm tmpfs nodev,nosuid,noexec 0 0 

Edited grub.conf to:

# cat /mnt/grub/grub.conf 

timeout 0 

default 0 

title mirapoint-R210_1TB-lnx64-7 

root (hd0,0) 

kernel /boot/kernel root=/dev/md127 rootwait

-Mike

----------

